# regaining sense of self



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

let me summarize my story.

i was completely normal and happy until about 3 years ago. i suffered from depression and trauma and ended up in a wierd state of mind in which i wasnt completely connecting with people or myself, and i was pretty empty on the inside. when i realized what was happening about 1 1/2 years ago, i suffered from extreme anxiety/ lost sense of self/ dp-dr

i dont know how to describe what it is to lose your sense of self. but i feel like im not the real me, im so distant from people i dont feel like anyone at all...i never have anything to say...reality is distorted in a personal way.

i need some advice on how to connect with my true identity...my true emotion...how to feel like im not a nerd around people anymore... i want the type of help that science hasnt been able to get me. anything at all please.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I had kind of the same issue with sense of self as you do now. For awile i didnt know who the hell i was really. Mine came from the fact that i pretty much had to disconnect myself from alot of my old friends and my old life. Ive always had dp/dr but this made it worse.

As for how to regain your sense of self i dont really have an answer for you on that im sorry to say. I kind of made up a new identity for myself. Basically the way i am now is the way i always wanted to be, but because of certain circumstances i never could be.

The only advice i can give you is try to be who you want to be and do what you want to do.

I hope that made abit of sense anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks that made sense, unfortunately it doesnt do alot for me.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

dreamworld native have u tried any medications or CBT?


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

shootingstar said:


> dreamworld native have u tried any medications or CBT?


ive tried over 10 medications but no cbt...but i dont see how those things will turn my thoughts and feelings into their natural state when its things that have happened to me which have put me in a mental prison


----------



## greatnavad (Feb 23, 2006)

Loss of sense of self is a primary symptom of DP.
Doesnt mean you have to live in pain for the rest of your life.

Though every case may differ, ignorance of your self is the best means of combating this.

Dont ever try to "THINK yourself" Outta it, you cannot do a "AHA" and snap out of it.
Its much deeper than that. it may be on a spiritual level, a human level or chemical level.

Many people do take medications too. other folks will help you on that. Most of these drugs induce endorphins, the pleasure chemicals that keep you happy. Not very permanent solution.

Live to be happy, make others happy, Live life as it comes, take it day by day, make a lot of friends, be around em.
REMEMBER , THE WORLD WILL CONTINUE TO LIVE ON NO MATTER U ARE THERE OR NOT.

My way of looking at it, when others die, they may really think they wont exist anymore, therefore may dread it.

we already know what death is, afterall, death is death of mind and self. 
Personally , i am hangin on, same old world.


----------

